
iOS 13: Optimized Battery Charging - tosh
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210512
======
tosh
> iOS 13 uses Optimized Battery Charging to slow the rate of battery aging by
> reducing the time that your iPhone spends fully charged. Your iPhone uses
> on-device machine learning to understand your daily charging routine so that
> it can wait until you need to use your iPhone to finish charging past 80
> percent.* Charging in this way reduces the wear on your battery and improves
> its lifespan. Optimized Battery Charging is active only when your iPhone
> predicts that it will be connected to a charger for a long period of time.
> […]

* Information regarding your charging routine is stored only on your iPhone. The information isn't included in backups and isn't shared with Apple.

